# Rare all stainless .45 ACP and .45 Colt



## gnappi (Oct 4, 2015)

In around 1980 I bought a pretty unusual all stainless convertible (Yes it's a STAINLESS KBN catalog model type) and as far as I know It's the only one I've ever seen and it's never been catalogued. Any Ruger guys here know anything about this one?


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

The convertibles have always been hard to find. I know they were around back then. I have a 1976 Ruger Blackhawk in 357 and SS. It has the made in the 200th year of American Libery on it. I was looking for a Single Six Convertible to go with it but did not find one till 1977. You might go to rugerforum.com or rugerforum.net and post there as there are for sure many Ruger collectors on those sites. You might get a read on how many of the SS convertibles were made in that time frame. Need picture.


----------

